

Homecooked Mobile Device Lab - gmays
http://bishless.com/operation-homecooked-mobile-device-lab

======
iamben
Oh man, I absolutely _love_ this. If I had the desk space, I'd definitely
attempt to rig up something similar - especially with older devices. Nothing
beats testing on actual hardware, especially when they throw up those odd bugs
that made you realise why stuff isn't converting on whatever (like VH units
old Safari versions).

Chrome's element inspector is great (especially for testing retina images on a
normal machine), but in the early days of a project - or at least until I can
sit down and test it on actual devices - I like testing something using
iFrames to represent device widths just to get the responsive breakpoints
right and see everything at the same time. I knocked something up here:
[https://github.com/yesiamben/Responsive-
Tester/](https://github.com/yesiamben/Responsive-Tester/) (or example
[http://www.responsivetester.net/?http://bishless.com/operati...](http://www.responsivetester.net/?http://bishless.com/operation-
homecooked-mobile-device-lab/) \- this post link included!).

------
mschuster91
How nice the world would be if one could independently update the webview in
Android without having to rely on the manufacturer.

Or if one could just have it updated by the Play store...

~~~
w-ll
Im pretty sure Android can, just the other day I installed an update just to
the internal webkit components.

------
suyash
What material did you use to built the device table? Any steps and guidance on
that would be much appreciated.

